# Type 11 Error



## forddude (Jul 13, 2004)

When I try to open a second window in Internet Explorer, the program just quits. Sometimes I get a message that says unexpectedly quit, type 11 error, restart the computer and try again.

What is happening?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the type 11 error is a "not enough memory" error. Allocate more memory for IE, and see if that doesn't fix it......... Good luck!


----------



## forddude (Jul 13, 2004)

How do I do this?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

In pre-OSX.............
Find original program (IE) icon (An alias/shortcut will not work for this). Probably in "Internet" folder. Single click on it, to highlight it. While it's highlighted, go to menu at top and click on "File". Then click on "Get Info". Then click on "Memory". In the bottom line, type in 10000 or maybe 30000, if you have enough memory. Hit "Enter", and close open windows. 30000 is 30 mb. My iMac has 160 mb total memory, and I allot 50 mb to IE.
If you have OSX, I'm not sure. May work the same way. Hope this helped.
Good luck!


----------

